# Need wheels for Church train...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

We have 4 of the 2 axle LGB cars (2 not shown), a Metal wheeled Bachmann box car and caboose.
I would like to install wheel bearing wheel sets in all of them for less drag and less maintenence. 
Question is.... How do I do this? Where do I get the best deal and is it an easy swap out just like the standard plastic ones?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent you an email. 

-Brian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One axle on the animated car is special as it has a gear to drive the interior. 

I have never seen this part with a metal wheel, but I do have some spare axles with the hex shaft for the gear. 

So only one axle can be upgraded to metal on this car unless you do not want the mechanical features to work, or make the features work from a separate motor meaning a bash is needed.


----------

